# La mise à jour n'apparaît pas



## basalmus (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir, à tous. Voulant mettre à jour mon apple tv aujourd'hui, je me suis rendu dans la partie mise à jour logiciels . Apple TV me dit être à jour . Après vérification je suis toujours en 5.3. Je ne comprends pas.  suis-je le seul dans ce cas?


----------



## basalmus (22 Septembre 2013)

J'ai ma réponse :*La mise à jour 6.0 de l'Apple TV pose problème*22/09/2013 17:51 | Florian Innocente
Donc mise à jour n'est plus proposée.


----------



## Alino06 (23 Septembre 2013)

J'allais ouvrir un sujet, puisque j'ai le même "problème", visiblement donc ça en est pas un !


----------

